
Ask HN: How do I find my ideal role? - pasdevant
I&#x27;ve been working professionally for over 11 years with a varied career. I’ve been in capital market (investment advisory&#x2F;corporate finance), fp&amp;a (manufacturing), product owner (media), strategy (transport) and finance partnering (payments).<p>I’ve never really been able to find a role&#x2F;company which has been my ideal fit. I want to be somewhere where people want to push the envelope and try new things. Typically I find most places are only interested in doing the 9-5.<p>What I really love doing is commercialising ideas (concept, to strategy, development and execution). But I haven’t found a company who’s interested in wanting cross-functional people or a recruiter who understands what I’m after.<p>If I could do anything, I would be running my own start up (which I’m working on, on the side). But unfortunately I’m lacking the funds so I still need an income till I can properly develop it and I’m also hoping my next role can help me establish some networks.
======
codegeek
"I want to be somewhere where people want to push the envelope and try new
things"

That is too generic even though I hear you as a founder of a company who does
many things. Unless you are the founder, most companies are looking for
specific/specialized roles and not generalists. That doesn't mean generalists
are not needed but you have to do a lot more convincing.

You said "haven't found a company who's interested in wanting cross-functional
people". The problem with this is that there is nothing specific here. What
are you really good at ? Sales ? marketing ? Technology ? Client Management ?
You cannot do a little bit of everything unless again, you are the founder.

"What I really love doing is commercializing ideas".

Ok good. Now define this further. What type of ideas ? Again, in what
domain/area ? For example, can you help setting up Sales Strategy ? Or
Marketing strategy ? Or building a team strategy ? Get specific and you may
find the ideal role.

~~~
pasdevant
What I think I'm good at (ie experienced in):

\- Capital Markets (understanding raising capital/ir - the
technical/analytical side, not the sales side)

\- Accounting / Finance - (forecasting, reporting, ad-hoc analysis)

\- Data Analytics (SQL, Excel, Get & Transform) \- General Technology (I'm a
lot nerdier than the average finance person) e.g. I'm currently teaching
myself Python, worked in a agile, CI/CD dev team

\- Project work (data mapping, process mapping, drafting contracts, reviewing)

\- General Commercial Understanding (Developing business strategy, writing up
business cases)

\- Implementing processes (e.g. getting non-dev teams to use Confluence,
source control, dev environments, 'agile' project flow)

\- Commercial Problem solving (I know it this sounds highly generic, but I
really like having a difficult commercial problem and coming up with a
solution. Oddly I only enjoy this ins a business situation, I haven't found
puzzles interesting)

So the description for this kind of role would look something like:

Applicant required to help us move into a new market/commercialise a new
product. Applicant needs to be able to help us raise capital and manage
investor expectations. Being comfortable with working with large data sets is
a must as the applicant will need to use it to identify markets, product gaps
and also develop reporting tools. This is a new role so the applicant must be
willing to setup new procedures and processes for the organisation and have an
emphasis on creating the right kind of culture. The applicant needs to be
experienced in developing and presenting business cases at an executive level,
in doing so the applicant will need extensive experience in building financial
models and reporting. The applicant will also need experience executing the
business plan so this can includes general project management, process flow,
working with sales, legal and marketing. The applicant should also be looking
to automate as much as possible and likely come from an agile workplace.
Applicant must be happy to work in a small team and doesn't believe that there
are any tasks out of their remit (i.e. a 'can-do' attitude).

Roles which cover this: \- CFO (I'm not at a CFO level, but likely to be
missing the more data/tech side anyway)

\- Head of Strategy (likely to be missing the execution/process setup
side/reporting)

\- Head of Commercial Development (likely to be missing the execution/process
setup side/data, side/capital raising)

\- Consulting (not from a consulting background, but yes consulting could
cover all of them but I don't want to be a consultant, I'd much rather get my
hands dirty).

Very broadly you could say that the domain/area is 'commercial development'
(i.e. setting up the company's strategy), but this would still be missing out
on the day-to-day things. But I don't mean I want to be doing BAU tasks (e.g.
I don't like doing reporting, but I'm happy to setup the reporting - because I
believe it's a task which you should just try to automate rather than have
someone do).

I'm pretty industry agnostic (though might be good to stay in payments given
its hot at the moment). I don't want to be a large company though (I want to
feel like I'm making an impact on the company).

------
certera
Tell us more about your startup. There are always people here interested in
what others are doing.

------
throw0x1away
> unfortunately I’m lacking the funds so I still need an income till I can
> properly develop it and I’m also hoping my next role can help me

"God helps those who help themselves"

Not sure what you are complaining about. Funds shouldn't be a problem if you
already have an income. Should be able to start and figure it out.

Are you not comfortable working on your own start up after 5PM (after you are
done with your main job duties)? Sounds like you DO want comfortable 9-5. In
this case "I want to be somewhere where people want to push the envelope "
sounds hypocritical.

~~~
pasdevant
Not meant to sound like a complaint - just an explanation that I'm trying to
use my next role as a spring board to my ultimate path. I generally enjoy
working.

By properly develop I mean actually make a commercial version, I'm currently
building a functional prototype on my own, but I don't have the expertise to
release a proper-public version without help. I've tried getting freelancers
in before, but it hasn't worked (due to the nature of the project). I really
need people who are able to work on it full time.

I'm saying I don't have enough capital to go out and rent office space/hire
full time people etc. I'm trying to bootstrap my startup and not use external
capital.

Yes, I currently work on my startup in my spare time.

